# New Road Bike and advise



## Graham 26 (11 Mar 2013)

In September I'll be riding Land's End to John O Groats, whilst I'm happy with my current bike, I don't really know a lot about the different components or bike manufacturers etc... and I'm picking up knowledge as I go. I'm looking for a quality lightweight road bike as I've been told I might find mine too heavy. If you have a bike you're looking to sell please let me know, if not any advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (11 Mar 2013)

What's your budget? What size? What do you currently ride? Who gave you that advice?

Over distance, comfort trounces weight a hundred times over. That's not to say a heavy bike is necessarily a comfortable one or that a light bike can't be comfortable, but in choosing a bike for LEJOG how much it weighs is right down there with what colour it is.

You say that you're happy with your current bike: does happy mean comfortable? If so you would be well advised to stick with it.


----------



## Graham 26 (11 Mar 2013)

My current bike is a Viking san Marino. I'm still building up my distance and so far has been good. It is pretty comfortable, I've changed my saddle and have thought...just upgrade components as I go and learn more. I appreciate your advise and it's good to get different opinions. 
The guy who told me mine was too heavy was quite a serious cyclist who also gave me some good advise with my bike set up.
If I do change, my budget is up to £600 for a used bike. Size would be 51 to 54cm depending on frame type.
The other thought was if I upgrade parts individually it would cost more in the long run.


----------



## Kins (11 Mar 2013)

How old is yours? same as this ? http://www.bikes2udirect.com/B3879.html

That one doesn't seem to bad equipment wise. You could swap it for a tourer if your going to use panniers etc and maybe a triple crank but if your B & B ing it with a support vehicle I wouldn't see much point.


----------



## DooDah (11 Mar 2013)

Nothing wrong with that bike for LEJOG, unless you intend to do it ic 2 days


----------



## biggs682 (11 Mar 2013)

Graham 26 i have just listed this http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/for-sale-mercian-racing-touring-bike.125981/ , would be ideal


----------



## Graham 26 (11 Mar 2013)

Kins said:


> How old is yours? same as this ? http://www.bikes2udirect.com/B3879.html
> 
> That one doesn't seem to bad equipment wise. You could swap it for a tourer if your going to use panniers etc and maybe a triple crank but if your B & B ing it with a support vehicle I wouldn't see much point.





Kins said:


> How old is yours? same as this ? http://www.bikes2udirect.com/B3879.html
> 
> That one doesn't seem to bad equipment wise. You could swap it for a tourer if your going to use panniers etc and maybe a triple crank but if your B & B ing it with a support vehicle I wouldn't see much point.


Yes. It is that one and I'm doing it over 10 days, b&b's with support vehicle taking gear, so no need for panniers.


----------



## Kins (11 Mar 2013)

Be fine to do it. Your not going to get much better for a couple of hundred quid more.

Few things to look at if you want to spend some money:

Front crank : you have a large chain ring size 53/39 - most road are around 50-34 - means harder for hills. Could change this, less than £60+ fitting.
Rear Cassette - small large ring- harder for hills, could change to a 11-28 or 11-32 to make the hills easier £10-25 + fitting
Seat - buy a decent comfy saddle that suits you £15+
Wheels - well everyone likes new wheels! lighter, more aero, stronger etc etc... depends if your going to keep the bike and keep cycling afterwards. £ lotes!


----------



## Graham 26 (12 Mar 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I'll look into that, just want to be confident with my bike.


Kins said:


> Be fine to do it. Your not going to get much better for a couple of hundred quid more.
> 
> Few things to look at if you want to spend some money:
> 
> ...


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (12 Mar 2013)

Before you buy anything else, I recommend you buy this book: The long Distance Cyclists' Handbook by Simon Doughty; it explains, layman's terms, all aspects of long distance riding and also includes training programmes for various distances. A small investment now, will repay you many times over in the future.

I don't doubt your friend is a serious cyclist and knows his stuff, but I would guess that his area of expertise isn't long distance riding: 99.999% of Audax and touring cyclists (statistic made-up for emphasis) ride bikes with steel frames and leather saddles, neither of which are the lightest available, but if you are spending hours in the saddle they are the most comfortable.

I think you are right that upgrading your current bike is an expensive way of going about things; even then you will only have an _adapted_ bike, rather than a _purpose-built_ one. Either way, the frame is Aluminium which is not a good starting point for a long distance bike.

By all means replace parts with something more suitable to your riding as the wear out (wider tyres, a wider and higher range cassette etc), but your money is better saved for a purpose-built bike: sow's ears and silk purses etc.

With £600 I would be looking to buy second-hand: a new bike for that money will likely need the wheels and tyres upgrading, where as a second bike bought from an enthusiast will have had all the tweaks made. I suggest you join the CTC and YACF forums: both have an emphasis on distance riding, so lots of advice from experienced riders and your best bet for finding a suitable, well maintained and good value bike.


----------



## Graham 26 (15 Mar 2013)

Scilly Suffolk said:


> Before you buy anything else, I recommend you buy this book: The long Distance Cyclists' Handbook by Simon Doughty; it explains, layman's terms, all aspects of long distance riding and also includes training programmes for various distances. A small investment now, will repay you many times over in the future.
> 
> I don't doubt your friend is a serious cyclist and knows his stuff, but I would guess that his area of expertise isn't long distance riding: 99.999% of Audax and touring cyclists (statistic made-up for emphasis) ride bikes with steel frames and leather saddles, neither of which are the lightest available, but if you are spending hours in the saddle they are the most comfortable.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll be looking at all options within my budget and all advise / opinions are worth bearing in mind.


----------

